# Profibus-Master PCI-Karte mit API



## marcengbarth (16 September 2008)

Hallo!

Für eine Anlage bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Profibus-Master PCI-Karte. Von einer ET200s sollen die E/A's, paar digitale und analoge, für eine Visualisierung eingelesen werden und ausgegeben werden.
Es gibt allerdings keine SPS in dem System. Die ET200s ist rein für die Visualisierung da. Der Profibus wurde gewählt, damit die Anlage an eine evtl. bestehende SPS angebunden werden kann.

Die Visualisierung für den stand-alone Betrieb besteht als Delphiapplikation und soll nun entsprechend für die Profibusgeschichte erweitert werden.
Daher ist eine Programmierschnittstelle der Profibuskarte Pflicht.

Vielleicht hat das ja schonmal jemand hier gemacht und kann mir eine Karte empfehlen.

Gruß
  Marc


----------



## ron (16 September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mal die CIF 50 von Hilscher eingesetzt und das hatte gut funktioniert.
http://de.hilscher.com/products_group_pccards.html

Gruß

Ron


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Der Profibus wurde gewählt, damit die Anlage an eine evtl. bestehende SPS angebunden werden kann.


CIF50 kann einfach verwendet werden. Was ist aber mit dem obigen Satz gemeint? Entweder die Visu greift auf die Daten zu oder die SPS.


----------



## marcengbarth (16 September 2008)

Wie wird denn da überhaupt die Hardware projektiert?
Gibt es da eine Programmierschnittstelle zu?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Wie wird denn da überhaupt die Hardware projektiert?
> Gibt es da eine Programmierschnittstelle zu?


Das Parametriertool heißt SYSCON und muss gekauft werden, wenn mehr als zwei Teilnehmer am Bus sind. Zur Programmierung (Zugriff auf die IO-Daten) wird ein Gerätetreiber und eine DLL mitgeliefert. Beispiel für verschiedene Sprachen sind auch dabei.


----------



## marcengbarth (16 September 2008)

@Rainer Hönle:

Entweder die Anlage läuft standalone oder wird an eine SPS angebunden. Kommt drauf an, wie bauseits die Steuerung ausgelegt ist.

Im Standalone-Betrieb läuft die Anlage mit der eigenen Visu, da dann auch ein anderer Regler (RS422) eingesetzt wird. Wenn eine SPS mit im System (bauseits) ist, dann läuft die Visu über WinCC flex.

Ich habe gesehen, dass es von Deltalogic auch eine Masterkarte gibt. Wie sieht es denn mit der aus?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

Dies ist die Hilscherkarte.


----------



## marcengbarth (16 September 2008)

Das hört sich gut an. 

Also bräuchte ich die Karte und die Software dazu, wenn es mehr als ein Teilnehmer ist.

Gibt es die DLL irgendwo zum Download, damit man sich die mal anschauen kann?


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 September 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Parametriertool heißt SYSCON und muss gekauft werden, wenn mehr als zwei Teilnehmer am Bus sind. Zur Programmierung (Zugriff auf die IO-Daten) wird ein Gerätetreiber und eine DLL mitgeliefert. Beispiel für verschiedene Sprachen sind auch dabei.


 
Das interessiert mich möglicherweise für eine zukünftige Anwendung ...
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann könnt ihr mit dem Gerätetreiber direkt auf die DP-Hardware zugreifen, ohne das eine SPS vorhanden ist ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich möglicherweise für eine zukünftige Anwendung ...
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann könnt ihr mit dem Gerätetreiber direkt auf die DP-Hardware zugreifen, ohne das eine SPS vorhanden ist ?
> 
> Gruß
> LL


Genauso ist es. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass die Karte (= Master) ein Teilnehmer darstellt und somit mit der Demoversion vom SYCON nur noch ein Slave zu parametrieren geht. 
Wenn es sich bei dem Zugriff um reine IO-Daten handelt, ist das sehr einfach. Sollte es sich um DPV1-Zugriffe handeln, geht das auch, ist aber etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## Rudi (7 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bei dem Zugriff um reine IO-Daten handelt, ist das sehr einfach. Sollte es sich um DPV1-Zugriffe handeln, geht das auch, ist aber etwas aufwändiger.



Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel dazu. An welchen Adressen im Dual-Port-Ram ist denn das PAE bzw PEA zu finden ??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2008)

Für mehr Unabhängigkeit würde ich eher einmal die Funktion DevExchangeIO genauer ansehen statt selber im DP zu lesen und zu schreiben.  Die kümmert sich intern um die Größe des DP und die richtigen Offsets im DP.


----------



## Rudi (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Habs leider noch nicht begriffen.
Der Profibusslave und die Hilscher CIF30- Masterkarte laufen in sich und kommunizieren.(habe ich mit SYCON-Configurator hinbekommen)
Nun sollen Ausgänge deren Zustände im Speicher des PC stehen auf den Dual-Port Memory geschrieben werden und Eingangzustände des Slaves vom Dual-Port Memory auf Speicherbereich des PCs. Das geht mit der Funktion DevExchangeIO ??
Evtl. kann mir einer ein Beispiel anbieten. Ich habe da leider zu wenig Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Dezember 2008)

Für welche Programmiersprache denn? Im Handbuch ist meines Wissens nach ja Beispielcode für C enthalten. Sind sonst keine Beispiele dabei bzw. bei Hilscher auf der Homepage zum downloaden?


----------



## Rudi (13 Dezember 2008)

Habe leider kein Handbuch zur CIF30 DPM. Auch fehlen mir da anscheinend Kentnisse zum PC - programmieren. Ich hatte gehofft dafür existiert ein Hilfsprogramm oder wie man das auch nennen kann.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Dezember 2008)

Ein Beispielprogramm (= Quellcode für die gewünschte Programmiersprache) oder ein Hilfsprogramm? Dies sind ja jetzt mal zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge. Für die Integration in eigenen Code ist eher erstes notwendig, aber noch einmal die Frage: für welche Programmiersprache denn? Zweiteres ist selbstverständlich dabei. Es gibt das Gerätetreiber-Konfgurationsprogramm und auch das Gerätetreiber-Testprogramm. Dort können die Funktionen alle getestet werden. 
Was ist eigentlich das Ziel? Wer soll was machen?


----------



## Rudi (14 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ein Beispielprogramm (= Quellcode für die gewünschte Programmiersprache) oder ein Hilfsprogramm? Dies sind ja jetzt mal zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge. Für die Integration in eigenen Code ist eher erstes notwendig, aber noch einmal die Frage: für welche Programmiersprache denn? Zweiteres ist selbstverständlich dabei. Es gibt das Gerätetreiber-Konfgurationsprogramm und auch das Gerätetreiber-Testprogramm. Dort können die Funktionen alle getestet werden.
> Was ist eigentlich das Ziel? Wer soll was machen?


 Hintergrung der Sache: Ich habe einen alten Rechner mit S5-Software-SPS. In der SOFT-SPS kann ich nur Peripheriewort mit Hartwareports (Adresse HEX) verbinden. Mein Ziel war nun irgendwie die Peripherieworte mit Profibus (CIF30-DPM) zu verbinden. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie. Ich weis nicht mal wie ich einen freien Speicher bzw Hardwareport im PC finde und den dann evtl. mit dem Dual-Port-Ram abgleichen kann.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise entspricht ein Hardwareport einer I/O-Adresse und nicht einer Speicheradresse. Was gibt der Hersteller an? Was ist es denn für eine Software-SPS? Von welchem Hersteller? Gibt es Doku dazu? Ist der Treiber für die Hilscher-Karte richtig eingerichtet? Wird die Karte erkannt? Funktionieren die Test-Programme?
Die Hilscher Karte kann über DIP-Schalter auf den gewünschten Speicherbereich eingestellt werden. Was sind denn sonst noch für Karten im PC drin?


----------



## Rudi (14 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Normalerweise entspricht ein Hardwareport einer I/O-Adresse und nicht einer Speicheradresse. Was gibt der Hersteller an? Was ist es denn für eine Software-SPS? Von welchem Hersteller? Gibt es Doku dazu? Ist der Treiber für die Hilscher-Karte richtig eingerichtet? Wird die Karte erkannt? Funktionieren die Test-Programme?
> Die Hilscher Karte kann über DIP-Schalter auf den gewünschten Speicherbereich eingestellt werden. Was sind denn sonst noch für Karten im PC drin?


 
Hallo,
Erst mal Danke für die Antwort.
-zu: Normalerweise entspricht ein Hardwareport einer I/O-Adresse und nicht einer Speicheradresse.
Ja da habe ich noch Probleme das zu verstehen. Siehe PN.
-zu: Was gibt der Hersteller an? Was ist es denn für eine Software-SPS? Von welchem Hersteller? Hersteller IBH siehe PN
-zu: Ist der Treiber für die Hilscher-Karte richtig eingerichtet? Wird die Karte erkannt? Funktionieren die Test-Programme?
Ja alles ok.
-zu: Die Hilscher Karte kann über DIP-Schalter auf den gewünschten Speicherbereich eingestellt werden.
Ist das ein Speicherbereich des PC ?
-zu:Was sind denn sonst noch für Karten im PC drin?
Eine CP5611 A2 --> soll aber dafür nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2008)

Wie es aussieht, kann die Soft-SPS nur auf IOs zugreifen. Also keine Chance so die CIF zu verwenden. Hilscher und ibh arbeiten allerdings eng zusammen. Einfach mal bei ibh nachfragen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## dj999 (14 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß gibt es einen Treiber von IBH, mit dem die S5-Softsps direkt eine Hilscher CIF Karte ansprechen kann, um Prozessdaten auszutauschen.


----------



## Rudi (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Habe mir mal die 
*S5 Simulation* /*SoftSPS 1.67*
Demoversion lauffähig unter Windows 98/NT/2000/XP runtergeladen.
Leider bietet die Demoversion keine Anbindung an ein Bussiystem.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee (evtl. über DDE - Zugriff).
Ich kanns leider nicht.


----------



## Sensor_People (14 Januar 2009)

*wenns universell und Zukunftsorientiert sein soll, dann ... nur den ProfiCore Ultra*

 es ist wie es ist... oder frei nach Nina Ruge:'Alles wird gut'

Ich würde Dir als anständige Alternative die Lösung vom ProfibusCompetenceCenter der Niederlande - Procentec empfehlen.
Es handelt sich hier um einen Master, Analyzer, Scopefunktion, Bargraph, Topologiescan.

Für den Master, wird nur die Grundfunktionalität des USB-Adaptierten kleinen handlichen Kästchens benötigt.

Das Tool bietet eine Menge an Gimmiks, welche hier absolut den Rahmen sprengen würden.

Selbstredend haben auch Hilscher und Softing-Karten Ihre Berechtigung, aber im Zeitalter, der doch sehr eingeschränkten PCI-Steckplätze... ist der ProfiCore Ultra eine sinnvolle Anschaffung.

einfach mal bei http:/www.procentec.com nachsehen, 
Dort sind kleine Stockwavedateien als Demo hinterlegt.

ach ich vergaß, die Software kann auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installiert werden.

(wer Rechtschreibfehler findet.... darf sie behalten.)


----------



## röhrengertl (17 März 2009)

*@Rudi*

Eine Frage Rudi, hast Du das Problem schon gelöst?


----------



## Rudi (17 März 2009)

Nein habe das Problem nicht weiter verfolgt. Da fehlen mir ein paar grundlegende Kenntnisse.


----------



## röhrengertl (31 März 2009)

*Wos will ah?*

Wos will ah? Wo ist hier der Admin?:s2:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 März 2009)

Wenn so etwas auftaucht, dann einfach rechts oben auf das Warnschild drücken. Dann wird der Beitrag gemedlet und in der Regel zügig entfernt.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

Nicht wundern, der Spam-Eintrag ist schon weg.


----------



## röhrengertl (31 März 2009)

*Danke*

Danke das wusste ich auch noch nicht! Man lernt eben nie aus!


----------

